# What razour do you use?



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

For years iv had this gillete razour the orange one that vibrates but im fed up of paying like £10 for i think 4 blades that i even tho i reuse several times only last a couple of weeks!

Anyone use a good one thats a bit cheaper? Iv never got on with electric ones just seemed to leave me patchy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RAZOR brother..... just razor

Anyway i use clippers just couldnt ignore the grammatical error


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I use the same as you and like you l am sick of paying for the fu*king things.

Problem is if you go back to the cheap ones you rip your face off...


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

i use a trimmer. get a cut throat


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

gillette fusion here


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> I use the same as you and like you l am sick of paying for the fu*king things.
> 
> Problem is if you go back to the cheap ones you rip your face off...


Same, the blue and orange and white Gillette Fusion thingy ma bobby. Instead of buying new blades for it, I usually buy a new razor, only 2 quid more than the pack of blades, and you get a new razor, and 5 blades.

I have once bought nock off blades from a chap at the pub too, they were like skin peelers.


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

yep blue and orange gillette,ive been trying for a long time to find an alternative but believe me guys their aint no other way go any cheaper and like milky said you rip your face too pieces lol.


----------



## stevejones (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah they are expensive so i bought a electric one last year for £250. guy in the shop said it was top of the range and it turned out to be sh*t. it cut around my face ok but it was awful at cutting on my neck. and as milky said going back to cheap ones is a no go so i"m just going to have to put up with being ripped off.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

I use my survival knife it says in the tin that it does everything and can SHAVE .....your life.....do i need water and soap? because it doesnt say anything about so i dont use them and is a bit hard but gives you A CLEAN CUT, YEAP


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Beard trimmer. Blades are a rip off. Have to laugh at all the claims 'less tug n pull' etc. How many blades are we up to now?


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

however i do use a 5 blade cheap asda one on chest and body which is great!.............jus dont use it on your face lol.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i use my hair clippers.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

big steve said:


> gillette fusion here


x2


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i use my hair clippers.


Good man


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Gillette bostonian

Gem ocmm

Merkur slant

2011 muhle R41

Or any of my several straight razors, should i fancy a change.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

big steve said:


> gillette fusion here





Paul_k2 said:


> x2


x3


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> RAZOR brother..... just razor
> 
> Anyway i use clippers just couldnt ignore the grammatical error


Haha cant beleive i did that was half asleep feel pretty dumb now! thanks.



chezzer said:


> i use a trimmer. get a cut throat


Does anyone use an actual cutthrough like in the barbours? I did consider this but thought youd prob have to sharpen it alot and may take some skill not to rip apart your face!

Also agree as milky said I trie a few throw away cheapy ones managed not to cut myself but face was so sore.

Mrs complains all the time about shaving her legs I tell her she dont know the half of it atleast her legs are straight. Pluss no smooth legs = no sex!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I use Gillette blue 2 plus (or is it ultra?) I was the same as you. Got pi55ed off paying £13 for the ones I used before. They're about 2.50 a pack and give a good shave. I'm a dark haired stubbly mofo. I know a good shave when I have one.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> Haha cant beleive i did that was half asleep feel pretty dumb now! thanks.
> 
> Does anyone use an actual cutthrough like in the barbours? I did consider this but thought youd prob have to sharpen it alot and may take some skill not to rip apart your face!
> 
> ...


You can get a cutthroat that takes standard snappable razor blades mate, meant to be quite good, my bro uses one


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

I just use a trimmer thing got the designer stubble to hide my babyface, plus no rash and irritation just trim it back eod like mini clippers


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, you'll see i posted it above, they're usually called straight razors, and yes you will cut off your face if you aren't careful, but they are very good just take years to master.












Sharp161 said:


> Does anyone use an actual cutthroat like in the barbers? I did consider this but thought you'd prob have to sharpen it a lot and may take some skill not to rip apart your face!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

This reminded me that i need a shave lool


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

gillete fusion razor might use the hair clippers now


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

The morrisons gilette fusion knock off are ok,lidl one ok as well but then again im not too hairy and couldnt grow a full beard,thank fook!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Gillette fusion for me - buy the blades in bulk from e-bay and they work out quite reasonable.


----------



## camilonw1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> For years iv had this gillete razour the orange one that vibrates but im fed up of paying like £10 for i think 4 blades that i even tho i reuse several times only last a couple of weeks!
> 
> Anyone use a good one thats a bit cheaper? Iv never got on with electric ones just seemed to leave me patchy


Depends where im removing hair!!!

I use sainsburys 6 blade razor if I need to wet shave as it's very good and MUCH cheaper to buy blades. I prefer to wax downstairs and everywhere I can though and trim my face with these stubble electric trimmers.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

treb92 said:


> Beard trimmer. Blades are a rip off. Have to laugh at all the claims 'less tug n pull' etc. How many blades are we up to now?


Can you pick decent ones up cheap? How close do they get? And they okay to use in other places :whistling: ?


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use electric braun then catch the stragglers with gillette fusion as im pretty much shaved by the time i use it one blade lasts a couple months. Best method ive discovered and get no cuts.


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

wilkinson sword hydro 5. love it. i got sensitive skin :blush:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

40p pack disposables from Aldi because I dont mind stubble and rarely shave anyway


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> 40p pack disposables from Aldi because I dont mind stubble and rarely shave anyway


Same here, more or less always got a beard on the go, I use it to store food incase of a world famine, and keeps me warm and snug.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i use Gillette sensor 3 chuck always, works out a bit cheaper decent shave and i got a desperate dan type stubble


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> RAZOR brother..... just razor
> 
> Anyway i use clippers just couldnt ignore the grammatical error


x2. clippers. anything else and i get a fcker of a rash.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wilkinson sword quattro handle with the titanium blades, luckily new blades fit old handles.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a little update. Just purchased a Edwin Jagger DE Razor theyre pretty nice £20 off amazon £8 for 100 blades! Got a nice ivory one cant beat that  Finally stop spanking a tenner on those cartidge things that dont last any time at all!


----------

